# Morph / Tweening Progreamm Linux



## rethus (26. November 2008)

Ich suche ein Programm (bevorzugt Linux... windows geht aber auch), mit dem ich aus einer reihe von Bildern eine Übergangsanimation machen kann.

Bekanntes beispiel ist dies Video von Michael Jackson (Black or White), wo die Gesichter immer in einander übergehen.

Kennt jemand so ein Programm... Als Freeware wäre toll.


----------

